# New torch



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

So I stuck my mini jet in my sweatshirt front pocket and went to the head here at the lounge. In one fell swoop I reached up to flush and knocked it out of my pocket into the toilet the very second hit the button. With a VWOOOSH, down goes a $160 Dupont mini jet that I loved. 

So pissed I had to replace it with a Defi. Luckily they felt bad and gave me a hefty discount. 

Last known pic of the mini jet attached. Fair winds and following seas my friend.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

RIP my friend, may some sewer worker get some use out of you lol.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow! Very sad story. Sorry to hear that.

Not that I'm a plumbing expert, but I think there are traps in there that may have captured it.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

curmudgeonista said:


> Wow! Very sad story. Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Not that I'm a plumbing expert, but I think there are traps in there that may have captured it.


It's pretty tiny and they have one of those really high pressure fast toilets, think it's gone lol. It's OK, I needed an excuse to get the big brother Defi anyway. :wink2:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

That's an awful story. 
Maybe I'll put a chain on mine, a la the pens at the bank. 

Are you sure you paid $160 for a mini?
That doesn't sound right.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Rondo said:


> That's an awful story.
> Maybe I'll put a chain on mine, a la the pens at the bank.
> 
> Are you sure you paid $160 for a mini?
> That doesn't sound right.


 yeah, got it from that same B&M but here's about what they go for.

S.T. Dupont MiniJet Fiery Red Lighter Lighters Direct - Worldwide Shipping - Authorized Dealer


----------



## VeljkoB (May 12, 2016)

Wow, thats a helluva way to loose a Dupont. Cheers on the new lighter


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Just got in a new Maxijet. Glad I went with the Maxi. I doesn't seem quite as "flushable" as the Minijet! (sorry @*ForceofWill*)

For all the "Maxi" in the name might imply a big lighter, it's not. It's no bigger than what I'd consider an average sized pocket lighter, and thinner than most.









SaksOff5th.com (Saks 5th Ave's outlet site) has the best prices I've seen on S.T. Dupont lighters, though a limited selection.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Man, those prices are good. They have quite a few minis too.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Love my maxi.
Is that the color you chose, J?
Now you need a sweet case for it.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Love my maxi.
> Is that the color you chose, J?
> Now you need a sweet case for it.


May I recommend @Will46r?!

Beautiful lighter!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> Love my maxi.
> Is that the color you chose, J?
> Now you need a sweet case for it.


Yep. The description said it was Matte Black, but it also said that another listing. I guessed right and got Gloss Black like I wanted. Stock number ends in xxx154 for the Gloss and xxx149, I think, for Matte.

When I looked just now the xxx149 wasn't there anymore. Must be sold-out. Maybe it will be back. And BTW, it doesn't say "Maxijet" on the listing, just "Jet Finish Torch Lighter" but it is a Maxijet. Minijets are named correctly.

But I also see that the prices are up since just a few days ago when I ordered mine. Mini is now $99, was $82.50. Maxi currently $120 was $100. Still great, but better a few days ago. I'm thinking they may have raised prices for Father's Day promotions, or to compensate for coupons (not sure if there are any out there or not). I'm hoping they come back down afterward. But, what do I know?


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Yep. The description said it was Matte Black, but it also said that another listing. I guessed right and got Gloss Black like I wanted. Stock number ends in xxx154 for the Gloss and xxx149, I think, for Matte.
> 
> When I looked just now the xxx149 wasn't there anymore. Must be sold-out. Maybe it will be back. And BTW, it doesn't say "Maxijet" on the listing, just "Jet Finish Torch Lighter" but it is a Maxijet. Minijets are named correctly.
> 
> But I also see that the prices are up since just a few days ago when I ordered mine. Mini is now $99, was $82.50. Maxi currently $120 was $100. Still great, but better a few days ago. I'm thinking they may have raised prices for Father's Day promotions, or to compensate for coupons (not sure if there are any out there or not). I'm hoping they come back down afterward. But, what do I know?


I have been monitoring their site for a while and the discount ranges from 40% to 60%- usually 50%. 
I ended up getting my Ligne 2 from famous when they had the one I wanted at an insane price...
.... Well, that is what I told myself>


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

selpo said:


> I have been monitoring their site for a while and the discount ranges from 40% to 60%- usually 50%.
> I ended up getting my Ligne 2 from famous when they had the one I wanted at an insane price...
> .... Well, that is what I told myself>


As long as you got what you wanted, that's all that really matters in the long-run. Very limited selection at Saks Off 5th means not everyone is going to find what they want there.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

selpo said:


> I have been monitoring their site for a while and the discount ranges from 40% to 60%- usually 50%.
> I ended up getting my Ligne 2 from famous when they had the one I wanted at an insane price...
> .... Well, that is what I told myself>


What finish did you get on your Ligne?

Dare I say, pics or it didn't happen? (j/k)


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Always had a fascination with chinese Lacquer, chose Black lacquer and gold. Still cannot figure out how to rotate my photos.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

selpo said:


> Always had a fascination with chinese Lacquer, chose Black lacquer and gold. Still cannot figure out how to rotate my photos.


That's a beauty!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sad story of losing your lighter in the potty....can't tell you how many things I've lost in there cigars and accessories combined. I keep my lighters in my front pocket now after use and as far as cigars go...it's been recorded as to how I've lost them in the toilet. I am a lighter aficionado...dangle one in front of me and whatever I was doing before seeing a lighter I develop ADD and forget the earlier conversation or chore. I've got so many of them every first of the month I go through them and test em out to ensure they light and.....they do. It's just fun to test them...part of my pyro world probably.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

S.T. Dupont prices at SaksOff5th are back down again... $82.50 on the Minijet, $100 on the Maxijet.

Men's Accessories: Robert Graham & More | SaksOff5th.com


----------



## krnhecty (Dec 2, 2015)

awesome torch


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I think I'm hooked! After years of professing that cheapies are the way to go, much to my wallet's dismay I've fallen for the good stuff. I went back to look at Minijets. Decided they were probably too small for me. And realizing I have enough torches already anyway, I ordered a Ligne 8. Hope I don't regret it... I'm already kinda' wishing I'd ponied up for a Gatsby or Ligne 2.









I do still believe you can find a $10 lighter that's just as good as most in the $40-$60 range. Heck, a lot of 'em are coming out of the same factories. But, finally trying a top quality lighter, I can definitely see the value in them.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

You'll have no regrets.
Once you own a Dupont, you never have to look back.

It's like reaching over a wood screw to grab your Modus.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> You'll have no regrets.
> Once you own a Dupont, you never have to look back.
> 
> It's like reaching over a wood screw to grab your Modus.


Thanks. But should I have doubled up for one of the higher line soft flames instead of the Ligne 8? Did not mean to imply I'd regret a Dupont, only about "cheaping out" on the L8.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Beautiful lighter!!

I always look back at my regrets and think of it as an excuse to spend more money>>


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

... Now you can own the whole line of Duponts!!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

@curmudgeonista ignite what you like. 
From what I see, you like the sleek, rounded modern look. 
I like old school looks. 
My Duponts are the Urban with Chinese lacquer, and the Maxijet, chrome grid.









What is _really _like is a lacquered Double Ligne 1 tabletop. 
So classy.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Initial reaction to the Ligne 8: a little too small, too slick and hard to handle. I think it's going back. I better wait until I can afford a Gatsby or Ligne 2. Or go with an IM Corona DC.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

I love my IM DC- barely thinner and lighter than my Ligne 2, works perfect. For the price, it can't be beat.

I will keep my eyes out for a great deal on Ligne 2 and PM you once I find it - it took me almost 3 yrs to find mine at the price I was willing to pay.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

selpo said:


> I love my IM DC- barely thinner and lighter than my Ligne 2, works perfect. For the price, it can't be beat.
> 
> I will keep my eyes out for a great deal on Ligne 2 and PM you once I find it - it took me almost 3 yrs to find mine at the price I was willing to pay.


Thanks @*selpo*.

Have you played with any of the Gatsby Duponts enough to opine on them?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> I think I'm hooked! After years of professing that cheapies are the way to go, much to my wallet's dismay I've fallen for the good stuff. I went back to look at Minijets. Decided they were probably too small for me. And realizing I have enough torches already anyway, I ordered a Ligne 8. Hope I don't regret it... I'm already kinda' wishing I'd ponied up for a Gatsby or Ligne 2.
> 
> View attachment 78097
> 
> ...


I've got expensive lighters...medium priced ones...novelty ones...it doesn't matter because I love lighters. It's a sickness for sure but I've gotten compliments on most of them which just leads me to buying more.>


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

curmudgeonista said:


> Thanks @*selpo*.
> 
> Have you played with any of the Gatsby Duponts enough to opine on them?


I know a couple guys with Ligne 2's and I have a Gatsby. They're the same internals really just in different bodies. I actually prefer the size of the Gatsby to the Ligne 2, it's about 1/4 inch shorter or so.

I have an IM DC as well and while it's a fine lighter, I wished I would have just got the Gatsby from the beginning. I have minor issues with the corona, like the flame adjusting heights on it's own a lot.

This is the only pic I had handy. My palladium Gatsby is on the right, next to it is a Black/Gold Lacquer Ligne 2.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Thanks @*selpo*.
> 
> Have you played with any of the Gatsby Duponts enough to opine on them?


I have not, sorry. All I know is that they are a tad smaller than the Ligne 2.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

ForceofWill said:


> I know a couple guys with Ligne 2's and I have a Gatsby. They're the same internals really just in different bodies. I actually prefer the size of the Gatsby to the Ligne 2, it's about 1/4 inch shorter or so.
> 
> I have an IM DC as well and while it's a fine lighter, I wished I would have just got the Gatsby from the beginning. I have minor issues with the corona, like the flame adjusting heights on it's own a lot.
> 
> This is the only pic I had handy. My palladium Gatsby is on the right, next to it is a Black/Gold Lacquer Ligne 2.


Interesting- I use them rarely but will watch out for the flame height fluctuation.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

ForceofWill said:


> I know a couple guys with Ligne 2's and I have a Gatsby. They're the same internals really just in different bodies. I actually prefer the size of the Gatsby to the Ligne 2, it's about 1/4 inch shorter or so.
> 
> I have an IM DC as well and while it's a fine lighter, I wished I would have just got the Gatsby from the beginning. I have minor issues with the corona, like the flame adjusting heights on it's own a lot.
> 
> This is the only pic I had handy. My palladium Gatsby is on the right, next to it is a Black/Gold Lacquer Ligne 2.


Thank you @ForceofWill


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

@curmudgeonista

Got ahold of my buddy at the lounge's black/palladium ligne 2 and took some comparo pics for you.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

The Ligne 8 went back today. But, I temporarily quenched the fire burning in my wooden heart today. I made a trade for a new Brizard. It's not dual-flame, but it sure is purdy!


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Couldn't resist another mini-jet for 80 bucks.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

I saw regular zebra and orange zebra decal minijet on eBay for 69.99. Still too high for me to consider buying at this point. My birthday is 1/11 wink wink lol


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

No worries, Bro.
Done and done.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

So that's what my man boobs are for?? Thank you sensei.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

ForceofWill said:


> Couldn't resist another mini-jet for 80 bucks.


Wicked!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, call me fickle! I just got an IM Corona DC.

But, I think the Brizard I just got may have to go to help cover the cost. My wife understood when I explained about needing both a jet-flame and a high-quality soft flame. But, she doesn't get why I would need two relatively costly soft-flames. I tried to explain that it's about "want" not "need", but that just got me in deeper.









Any of you other lighter fanatics interested in the Brizard at 25% off retail? If so, shoot me a PM. It's the Brizard "Eternal" model in Bubinga with original packaging. Retail $130 / net $97.50 delivered. Essentially new, though I've carried it a couple of times and lit 3 or 4 cigars with it. Will throw in a few flints and a can of butane.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> Couldn't resist another mini-jet for 80 bucks.


Da*n you Red Baron! I just had to have one of these.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

and it arrived today. Really nice jet on this beauty and it's frickin' cool!


----------



## dozer996 (Jun 26, 2017)

M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

I have chased a couple of DuPont Mini-Jets on Cigar Bid. I honestly think $80.00 is a very good price.


----------

